# SBS Server Keyboard not responding



## apang (Dec 24, 2002)

Hi folks:

My client has an IBm Server running MS-SBS 2003 Server for 3+ years, never any problem until today I cannot press ALT/CTRL/Del to log-in. Thinking may be KB is dead, I switched another good USB KB (from another PC), hard boot the server (since I cannot access the o/s at all). At the initial boot, the KB does respond meaning I can press F1 to CMOS or F8 to a menu selecting Safe/Normal mode etc. BUT, as soon as Windows 2003 starts to boot then the KB will not respond anymore (meaning pressing num or cap lock yields no result), so I end up sitting at Login screen and cannot press Alt/Ctrl/Del at all... Mouse does well. I switched to use different USB port (front and back panel adapter) same issue. In the mean time I can switch the USB mouse to ANY USB port and mouse works just fine. If I forced to go to Safe Mode (keyboard works at that stage to arror up/down letting me to select SAFE mode or Last Good session etc.), and as soon as Windows finished booting the KB will cease to work. WHAT CAN I DO please?

The only good thing is the Server is still functioning fine, meaning client PCs can access data off the server drives!

Please HELP.

apang


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Boot into safe mode, delete the keyboard from Device manager and reboot.


----------



## apang (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks Rockn... as I said in my post... I can select (using the KB) SAFE MODE, but then at the ALT/CTRL/DEL display I cannot enter PW since the KB is locked?

What should I do?

Apang


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Can you RDP into the server?


----------



## apang (Dec 24, 2002)

Sorry excuse my knowledge on server, what's RDP?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Remote Desktop Protocol. Use RDP on any windows desktop to log onto the server.


----------



## apang (Dec 24, 2002)

Thank you and I would need further assistance on this. Yes currently users can sign onto the server to access files/folders that they are permitted (based on their credential). Clients are using WIN/XPP. Would you be so kind to guide me thru this RDP process please? I guess I can have one PC to log in as administrator to the domain, right?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Never allow a computer or user to log onto the domain as admin. Why do users need to log onto the server outside of their normal roles as users? RDP needs to be enabled on the server is the system applet. I would also not use this on a regular basis as it is a security risk.


----------



## apang (Dec 24, 2002)

No, no user is allowed to login as Administrator, it was just me asking... however since KB is locked up and cannot access the server how do I enable RDP? Pls HELP!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you tried connecting just to see if RDP is enabled? Start an RDP session on your workstation and enter the server name or IP address and try logging onto the server.


----------



## apang (Dec 24, 2002)

ok - thanks I will go onsite and run the RDP to see if I can access the withthe server name then.


----------

